# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Dodelijk depressief

## Gert

Hey, 

Ik ben Gert en ik loop al een hele tijd met fatale plannen in mijn hoofd.
Ik wordt gegin volgend jaar 45 en heb het gevoel dat het leven mij gepasseerd is. Ik ben de levende wet van Murphy, allee zo voel ik het toch. Totaal mislukt en niet bij machte of niet helder genoeg meer om mijn leven terug op het juiste spoor te zetten, laat staan dat ik het juiste spoor ook maar kan vinden. Slapen doe ik niet, het moment dat ik mijn hoofd neerleg, vindt mijn opgefokt fucking brain het gepaste moment om wakker te schieten.
Help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Gert,

Je probleem al eens voorgelegd aan je huisarts?
Misschien dat je met Anti-Depressiva en rustgevers om te slapen(en dat 'malen' te stoppen) de strijd tegen je depressie kunt aangaan???

Ik spreek uit ervaring,ik neem AD,ik neem rustgevers en ik blijf vechten ookal zijn je woorden;'het leven is mij gepasseerd' heel herkenbaar!

Ook een psycholoog kan je helpen...

Je bent nog maar 44:je hebt nog zoveel voor je!
En dat je mislukt bent en niet bij machte/helder genoeg om je leven weer op het juiste spoor te zetten geloof ik niet;Als je maar wilt!!!

Zoek hulp en blijf praten(ook hier),we zijn er voor je!!

Agnes Xx

----------


## crestfallensoul

Hoi Gert, zou je ook eens op deze pagina willen kijken???
hier kan je een stukje volgen over een soortgelijk probleem als het jouwe, miss dat je er veel uithaalt.
Ga naar pagina 3 en rol naar beneden naar 'agnes574' met de datum van 19-11-07, 01:16 dat zie je in grote letters aan de linkerkant..... daar begint de story.
Klik op onderstaande link.

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=2495

Ook jij mag daar je verhaal doen, dan is het wat makkelijker met lezen en antwoorden.

Grz, Peter.

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Peter en Gert,

Gert idd eens nuttig en interessant misschien om ook de 'aanverwante' onderwerpen eens te lezen!

Maar blijf jij maar gewoon posten hier op je eigen topic...jouw probleem en dat van de anderen verschillen toch altijd in meer of mindere mate!
Gewoon hier reageren en laten reageren,ok?!

Peter,op zich een goed idee van je,maar Dimitri's topic blijft dat van Dimitri...De posts die ik daar laatst in geplaatst heb,komen binnenkort ook in een apart onderwerp te staan,maar daar heb ik Petra voor nodig(zij modereert 'geestelijke gzondheid'...en ben haar effe kwijt momenteel..snik..),zodat ieder zijn eigen topic heeft...ik ben bang dat anders iemand zijn problemen gaan ondergesneeuwd worden,snappie???

Gert sterkte,hopelijk post je hier verder met iets meer uitleg waarom je je zo slecht voelt en je 'dodelijk depressief' voelt!

Liefs Agnes Xx

----------


## Bliesje

ik heb ook zo iets denk ik, ik kan het jullie wel even uitleggen :
als ik ergens een glas of een fles zie staan dan denk ik zal ik hem stuk slaan en me aders door snijden of als ik aan het fiets rijden ben dan denk ik ja nu daar is mijn auto dat is me kans
is daar iets tegen of is het het begin om gek teworden

----------

